# acoustic music wanted for farmers market



## Londonfarmers (Feb 13, 2014)

It's the 5th anniversary of the Brixton farmers market this September. We'd love to have some acoustic music at the market to celebrate. Not just in September, but on other Sundays too. If anyone has any suggestions please get in touch; info@lfm.org.uk 
Many thanks.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 13, 2014)

Will performers be paid?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 13, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Will performers be paid?


 
that was my immediate thought.  Londonfarmers , will they?


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2014)

*Moved to Brixton Noticeboard


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 13, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Will performers be paid?



You have taken the bull by the horns.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 13, 2014)

Londonfarmers said:


> It's the 5th anniversary of the Brixton farmers market this September. We'd love to have some acoustic music at the market to celebrate. Not just in September, but on other Sundays too. If anyone has any suggestions please get in touch; info@lfm.org.uk
> Many thanks.



Sets or music all day? If sets, how long? Stage? PA? Just wherever? 
What rates are you expecting to pay for the service? What kind of music are you looking for?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 13, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> You have taken the bull by the horns.


I'll bet I know the answer as well.


----------



## fogbat (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm pretty sure musicians don't like getting paid.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 14, 2014)

Why wouldn't they do it for the community? Isn't the celebration payment enough??


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 14, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Why wouldn't they do it for the community? Isn't the celebration payment enough??


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 14, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Why wouldn't they do it for the community? Isn't the celebration payment enough??



The farmers market is a commercial, elitist operation, it's only community based when the entrepreneurs want something for free. Their sense of entitlement is organic.


----------



## Londonfarmers (Feb 14, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Sets or music all day? If sets, how long? Stage? PA? Just wherever?
> What rates are you expecting to pay for the service? What kind of music are you looking for?


sets prob 2 x 30 min, no stage, and accoustic only. Maybe busking would be more accurate? Rates I can discuss by email. If you have any more questions do email us, thanks


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 14, 2014)

Don't be so coy. How much are you prepared to pay people?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 14, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Don't be so coy. How much are you prepared to pay people?


Seeing as he/she wrote "busking" I'm pretty sure that's a big fat zero, nada, nil.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 14, 2014)

rates you're not prepared to admit to in public.  only those desperate or stupid enough to apply will find out that they get paid fuck all.



Londonfarmers said:


> sets prob 2 x 30 min, no stage, and accoustic only. Maybe busking would be more accurate? Rates I can discuss by email. If you have any more questions do email us, thanks


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Don't be so coy. How much are you prepared to pay people?


Come on, be fair. Even I don't publish how much I pay bands at Offline and he has already said that rates could be discussed by email. It's hardly like the gig is some prestigious thousand capacity hall.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 14, 2014)

editor said:


> Come on, be fair. Even I don't publish how much I pay bands at Offline and he has already said that rates could be discussed by email. It's hardly like the gig is some prestigious thousand capacity hall.


Out of interest, why not?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 14, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Out of interest, why not?


because it's at a farmers' market and few farmers' markets are in some prestigious thousand capacity venue.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 14, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> because it's at a farmers' market and few farmers' markets are in some prestigious thousand capacity venue.


Haha very clever. Try again, I'll give you one more shot.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Out of interest, why not?


You find me a promoter that does.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 14, 2014)

editor said:


> You find me a promoter that does.


I dunno about here, but back in the old country I played quite a few places that had set fees for gigs (barring bigger artists that'd do their own deals) - it was usually a cut of earnings after break even.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2014)

TruXta said:


> I dunno about here, but back in the old country I played quite a few places that had set fees for gigs (barring bigger artists that'd do their own deals) - it was usually a cut of earnings after break even.


I don't know any comparable venue that publishes details of how much they're going to pay acts, mainly because bigger bands usually cost more than smaller ones, so there's no such thing as a set rate. Add in all the other variables and would be daft for most venues to commit to set fees.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 14, 2014)

editor said:


> I don't know any comparable venue that publishes details of how much they're going to pay acts, mainly because bigger bands usually cost more than smaller ones, so there's no such thing as a set rate. Add in all the other variables and would be daft for most venues to commit to set fees.


A set fee as in a set % of earnings after break even. That break even could vary of course. Set fee probably isn't the right term anyway.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 14, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


>


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2014)

TruXta said:


> A set fee as in a set % of earnings after break even. That break even could vary of course. Set fee probably isn't the right term anyway.


Assuming that there is an entrance fee/tickets/bar deal, of course.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 14, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Haha very clever. Try again, I'll give you one more shot.


yeh turn the other cheek and you'll get a slap on that side too.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 14, 2014)

editor said:


> Assuming that there is an entrance fee/tickets/bar deal, of course.


Sure, I'm not saying this is a model everyone should follow.


Pickman's model said:


> yeh turn the other cheek and you'll get a slap on that side too.


I would if you could be bothered to be amusing. It's been a long week, I think you need a rest.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 14, 2014)

TruXta said:


> I would if you could be bothered to be amusing. It's been a long week, I think you need a rest.


you need to try harder at those crushing put-downs you so often try but equally frequently fail at.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 14, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


>




That's brilliant.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 14, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> you need to try harder at those crushing put-downs you so often try but equally frequently fail at.


No.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2014)

I think the OP has been treated rather badly here. This particular forum was set up as a virtual noticeboard and I don't think it's appropriate to demand that people publish details of how much they intend to pay performers, or post up a load of irrelevant 'witty' videos.  


> This is not a forum to register complaints with businesses, and only comments directly related to the thread's topic (e.g. checking opening times/asking for more details etc) are permitted. If posters wish to chat in general about a local businesses or complain about them, then they should post in the Brixton chat forum instead.


I'm going to close this thread shortly and suggest the OP reports, but you are free to continue your banter in the general Brixton forum.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 14, 2014)

editor said:


> I think the OP has been treated rather badly here. This particular forum was set up as a virtual noticeboard and I don't think it's appropriate to demand that people publish details of how much they intend to pay performers, or post up a load of irrelevant 'witty' videos.
> 
> I'm going to close this thread shortly and suggest the OP reports, but you are free to continue your banter in the general Brixton forum.


It's worth bearing in mind that it wasn't initially posted in the noticeboard section, hence the questions (which IMO were fair enough). You can delete that shit between me and Pixie if you want.


----------



## Athos (Feb 14, 2014)

Remember, you can't put a price on 'exposure.'


----------



## han (Feb 14, 2014)

It is annoying how some people expect musicians to play for nothing though. 

Personally, I've decided not to gigs for no payment any more except for a charitable cause/benefit. Too much hard work for nowt.


----------



## han (Feb 14, 2014)

I do agree with Editor though. Its a bit silly to expect a promoter to put rates up here. Fees are pretty much always arranged ad hoc according to the band and are likely to be different all the time.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2014)

han said:


> It is annoying how some people expect musicians to play for nothing though.


It most definitely is, but the OP has said that they _will_ pay a rate to the musician.

How much they pay is, of course, none of our business!


----------



## han (Feb 14, 2014)

Indeed!


----------



## rich! (Feb 14, 2014)

han said:


> I do agree with Editor though. Its a bit silly to expect a promoter to put rates up here. Fees are pretty much always arranged ad hoc according to the band and are likely to be different all the time.



I always liked the way the NUJ would publish a list of "what members have been paid for work" in their house rag. Is there an equivalent for musicians?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 15, 2014)

Athos said:


> Remember, you can't put a price on 'exposure.'



i was fined five hundred quid for exposure once.


----------

